# [Online PbP][WoD][V20] Lights Across the River Looking For Players



## lexibean (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi all! I'm TRG, the HST of a new play by post world of darkness game using V20. It is a Camarilla game set in the United States, and deals with the themes of personal horror and the varied political motivations of clans and individuals. We're just starting up this month, and looking for new players to help flesh out the roster, and join us in ruling the night!

The game is set in Laredo, Texas, 1980, and focuses on the very close to home war with the Sabbat on the other side of the river. The domain of Laredo has taken a heavy blow at game start, with many court positions vacant due to the many deaths of the cities leaders.

The Sabbat have lost much, too, and reel back across the Rio Grande to regroup. So the Camarilla need to regrow too. Come help Prince Alexandra hold the city and keep the enemy on the other side of the border.

This is a 'once-a-day' at least sort of game, for those who are looking for something of that sort! Come check us out at Lights Across the River - Index page.

You can also contact me @ Failjean#5980 on discord, or at our game discord Join the Lights Across the Water Discord Server! if you're interested!


----------



## lexibean (Feb 26, 2020)

Bumping!


----------



## lexibean (Apr 20, 2020)

Bumping to bring it back up! We're still going strong.


----------



## lexibean (Jul 7, 2020)

Bumping back up! We're still running, currently looking for Nosferatu, Brujah, and Ventrue, though any and all Cam concepts are welcome!


----------



## Bravo819 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi there,
I have created a Brujah character, needs a bit of tweaking. He was in life a Heavy-weight boxer, who was pressured to throw a fight when he refused he was beaten to near death when he was found and turned. He now hunts down and feeds off those types who beat him up.


----------



## Bravo819 (Oct 5, 2020)

lexibean said:


> Bumping back up! We're still running, currently looking for Nosferatu, Brujah, and Ventrue, though any and all Cam concepts are welcome!



Hi there,
I have created a Brujah character, needs a bit of tweaking. He was in life a Heavy-weight boxer, who was pressured to throw a fight when he refused he was beaten to near death when he was found and turned. He now hunts down and feeds off those types who beat him up.


----------

